# more beefmaster pics



## wynedot55 (Jun 26, 2009)

hers jewel shes on my cull list




hers her this years bull calf


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 26, 2009)

Why are you culling Jewel?


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 26, 2009)

she doesnt seem to have enough milk to raise good calves.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 26, 2009)

To bad, she's pretty.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 26, 2009)

i know she is the 1st cow i bought.but i cant see keeping her when her calves dont live up to ridged standards.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 26, 2009)

I understand and would cull too. It's just a shame is all.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 26, 2009)

yes an its tearing me up.but she will prolly be on the trailer with her calf in the fall.


----------



## Thewife (Jun 26, 2009)

If she is the one you talked about awhile back, about not raising a good calf, I have changed my mind, she's too purdy to cull!
Breed her limo, see what happens!


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 27, 2009)

only run beefmaster bull here.


----------



## Thewife (Jun 27, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> only run beefmaster bull here.


Well just run her over here, she can run with my bull!

Even Mr. No beefmasters, would like to see that cross!


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 27, 2009)

i bet the calf would be tigerstripped.


----------



## Thewife (Jun 27, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i bet the calf would be tigerstripped.


Now that would be good!

Flop ear hater Mr.X was here the other day, so I pointed out one of my heifer calves that is showing a little bit of the tiger stripes!(knowing he likes them)
He was so thrilled, he went on and on how a old tiger striped cow was the best he ever had and I should really keep this heifer!
I waited til he was done talking before I told him she was the grand daughter of my big Brahma cross he hated the most!


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 28, 2009)

did he still want you to keep her.we have 1 tigerstripe cow.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 28, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I bet the look on his face was priceless!


----------



## Thewife (Jun 28, 2009)

He didn't say much when I told him who she was! 
He seemed happy when I told him she is a heifer out of a heifer that I am not to thilled with, and I might ship both of them!
Now I might just have to keep her!


----------

